# new pics of 55



## h_sheltie (Jun 16, 2005)

Here's some new pics of my 55 gal. I now have real plants which I think looks tons better. Here's how a link to how my tank used to look for a comparison. Sorry about the quality of the pics. My camera isn't the greatest.
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3527

Now here's the new ones...
























Here's my sailfin








and my cories


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

looks great! i like both ways you had your tank setup.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

same here! i love em both.


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

i have that cat scull in my tank too. i got it to hold down a plant that my wood cat uproots every thirty seconds, but i'm becoming fond of it. it looks funny when all the fish start popping in and out of the eye sockets. i'm sure you get to enjoy the same thing... crazy fish


----------



## h_sheltie (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks. Here's a few more of just the fish i took today.
gouramis
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v669/h_sheltie/fishpic002.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v669/h_sheltie/fishpic004.jpg
bleeding heart tetras
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v669/h_sheltie/fishpic003.jpg
cories
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v669/h_sheltie/fishpic007.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v669/h_sheltie/fishpic006.jpg
pleco
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v669/h_sheltie/fishpic005.jpg


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

again, nice shots! your pleco is going to get HUGE!! They're so purty!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

ahh wow! I like it a lot. Nice job!


----------



## ohGODerin (Aug 4, 2005)

aww pretty. i like the little rock structure in the left corner.


----------

